# Is it bad to rev the engine in neutral?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I heard that it's no different than when it's engaged in gear and under load.

but lately I heard that it's bad for the bearings.

Just trying to seperate fact and fiction


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Researching this I found answers all over the spectrum. I am gonna say go for it. Here is my thought process with 2 examples. 

NASCAR does the absolute most they can to get every drop of power from the car. They even preheat the oil and tires. When they start the cars (the four most important words in Motorsports) they rev them. When they pull into the pits they keep the revs around 3-4K so they don't kill it when leaving. If it was bad for the engine, they would not be doing it.

When drag racing as most / some of us do or have done, we rev the engine at the line (as well as all over the pits). Even the pros put the car on stands and will start the car put it into gear and stand on it. Sure there is some load from being in gear but that is minimal.

This is just my opinion and not a recommendation to go do anything. If you rev it to the sky and it grenades, don't come looking for me. I rev my engine.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You're going to get answers pro and con on this. I'll give it a blip or two now and then but I don't take it to the redline or anything even close in neutral. Like anything else, in moderation, I doubt that it would do any harm but if you abuse it I would think it would ultimately do harm.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I may have a spun bearing and was wondering if my daily quick rev blips (just so I can hear that lovely sound) might have had anything to do with my situation.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I could bet something to do with oil spun the bearing before just reving it. I've revved every car I ever had. Never any issues from it. Granted, if you have a weak part, it may break it now rather then later. But either way, it wiould probalyl fail sometime if that were the case.

Don't be an a-hole and rev to redline all the time, especially whe nthe engine is cold, and you probaloy won't have an issue ever.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

The GTO sounds best with a quick rev to about 3-4k.

The engine is always warmed up.

I rev in tunnels, underneath an overpass and if someone is checking me out and with thoughts about racing or dissing the GTO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would never even get close to redline with no load. The motor revs quicker then the tach can react, if you wait till the motor hits redline before you lift you may very well be way over that redline by a 1,000 or more rpm`s by the time the tach reads it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I know. Mine revs too fast with the Maggie.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

See. like I said, many opinions. Just like that damn question, how many miles between oil changes (NO DO NOT START ON THAT ONE).

There is one thing I read I do want to comment on. No revving while cold. PERIOD. We had an 18yo in our club who loved to show off while leaving his high school (cam/headers). So he would jump in and get some. He broke 4 outer springs then continued to drive after the springs wrapped around themselves and shut up. So he was driving on the inner springs only. He also bent 3 valves and cracked a piston. He couldn't understand why his power level dropped off to nothing.

Lesson there was no RPMs above 3000 until oil is warmed up. This is especially important if you have aftermarket springs as they are more brittle and less forgiving than stock.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I would never even get close to redline with no load. The motor revs quicker then the tach can react, if you wait till the motor hits redline before you lift you may very well be way over that redline by a 1,000 or more rpm`s by the time the tach reads it.


The ECU controls the rev limit, so it shouldn't be able to rev past what it can handle. Now holding it at 6k + for an extended period of time probally isn't good, but I can't see it being an honest issue, unless you botched a tune.

Plus I'm sure GM ran the crap out of the motor without load just to make sure it wouldn't fail before being installed.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> The ECU controls the rev limit, so it shouldn't be able to rev past what it can handle. Now holding it at 6k + for an extended period of time probally isn't good, but I can't see it being an honest issue, unless you botched a tune.
> 
> Plus I'm sure GM ran the crap out of the motor without load just to make sure it wouldn't fail before being installed.


You completely missed the point. When you rev the motor, there is this little scientific prinicple involved called inertia. Think of a graph. The RPMs are increasing at say an 80 degree slope on your graph and it travels from idle to rev limiter in 2 seconds (too long I know). The inertia of that RPM climb will not suddenly make an 80 degree turn and flatten out. Electronically, you bet. ECU will throw the brakes on but inertia wins and the motor WILL increase past redline. This is no different than throwing your car down a gear further than you should and the engine over-revs. Electronically it is controlled, mechanically it is not.

And I am sure GM did a lot of tests but there are some they don't do and I would bet this is one of them. Just like slipping it into gear while bouncing off the rev limiter. Stupid? Yes. Has it been done, I would be serious money someone has done it. Did GM test for that, I doubt it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Just like GTOJer said make sure that your oil is at operating temperature before dogging your car. I think the optimal temp is around 180degrees. Our engine tolorances are best at that temperature. Also if you have a car with aftermarket springs keep it under 3k when driving until at operating temp. If you have been doing sprited driving or reving your motor while its cold you will spin a berring.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The real deal is that each of us may enjoy different aspects of owning a powerful engine. Revs jerk your chain -- rev up. Does it damage the engine? Sure, but so does starting it and so does running it moderately. The engine will eventually wear out regardless of how you treat it. Some treatment simply wears it out more quickly.


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

Nascar engines only have to last 500 miles and get rebuilt. NHRA dragsters/funny cars make what 1,2 maybe 3 runs. I guess I'm just saying the bigger the badder the more repair! I cant say that free rev 3-4k will/will not "hurt" anything. Hell I dont know how many times 2nd has come after 3rd and not before when trying to shift quick (stock joystick). Now that is not good! Nothing makes you cringe more then running at 6k rpm in 3rd slam 4th and hit 2nd.


----------

